# Enforcer - Shira Calpurnia Omnibus



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

ABOUT DAMN TIME!

Mr. Farrer, I pledge my shineys to you.

Everyone here had better get this book, especially if they haven't already read the Shira Calpurnia books. They are the best things since the automatic bread-slicer. I kid you not. A more grimdark portrayal of the 40k universe could not be asked for; these books make the writings of Abnett and McNeill look light and fluffy by comparison.

Plus it's about Arbites, and they aren't all Judge Dredds. I mean, the main character - Calpurnia - is called by one of her co-workers "A stone-cold b**** that wouldn't show mercy unless the God-Emperor himself got up off his throne and told her to - and even then, she wouldn't be happy about it" (to paraphrase).


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

I second that! About time, I've always wanted to hear the Arbites' side of the stories, especially the enforcers. Looking forward to getting this book.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

SO. AWESOME!


----------

